# Feedback on my Gryphon please!



## Fisho (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey everyone.

I'm new, I'm 20 years old from Australia and I do a lot of drawing.

Struggling to find the motivation now days with work and all.

Only recently, gotten back into it. 

This is one I'm working on at the moment. 

So far about 4 hours in, I am kind of pleased with it.

But I feel there's still so much wrong with it.

Any honest feedback would be good!

Thanks!


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Great Job!*

Hello Fisho

The only drawing I do is a quick sketch before I paint with watercolors so I can't really give an expert opinion but the drawing looks very good so far. Good proportion and the shading is really giving the figure a life like appearance. Great job!

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## Fisho (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks mate, I appreciate your input!

Still haven't finished this...

Always changing pictures.

Here are 2 rough sketches I've been working on as idea's.

I might look into re-doing the second one!

Once again, any input is good!

Probably prefer negative comments


----------



## asdok23 (Jan 26, 2014)

its cool but you should try to finish one, dont try to make it look to good. just a quick scetch and some shade. try make it ugly. hope it helps ~cheers


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

asdok23 said:


> its cool but you should try to finish one, dont try to make it look to good. just a quick scetch and some shade. try make it ugly. hope it helps ~cheers


You give a lot of advice for someone who has not posted any art. The advice makes no sense either.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

DLeeG said:


> You give a lot of advice for someone who has not posted any art. The advice makes no sense either.


Below is a thread that was posted. There is a link..I clicked it...it was fine... Not my cup of tea and personally I feel the gryphon is much more worthy of praise but I am not an abstract art fan anyway. Others might think its wonderful. 

http://www.artistforum.com/oil-painting/my-painting-9562/


----------



## Fisho (Jan 19, 2014)

asdok23 said:


> its cool but you should try to finish one, dont try to make it look to good. just a quick scetch and some shade. try make it ugly. hope it helps ~cheers


Thanks mate, your input is appreciated.

However, I have to agree with DLeeG.

I don't quite understand what you mean.

Are you saying I'm putting too much detail in it or...?

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

they look cool fisho, - keep at it. (I see magic the gathering cards)
...and there is no such thing as too much detail. ...or too little for that matter.


----------

